# Wolfe Rub Bold Sirloin



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

My wife picked up two good sized sirloins and some potatoes for dinner.  I rubbed mine down with Wolfe Rub Bold and hers with Butt Rub.  Grilled 3 minutes per side!



 

 

 

 

 

 



Friday night dinner...........smoked turkey breast, baked tater and broccoli and cheese.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks good there Larry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 25, 2007)

Them's sum bigass sirloins  
Looks awesome as always dude!....you and your dang sweet taters. [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks great Larry, fine job!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to see you didn't burn these! Nice job Thunder____!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice grub Larry. I have not had a sirloin in some time. Nice tater also. YUM


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks great larry I love those sirloins  

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Lookin' good Larry


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 25, 2007)

great lookin sirloins, your wife did a nice job pickin those out!


----------



## john a (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks great Larry, Sirloins are the best bang for the buck as well as the most tasty. Everytime I do one I wonder why I even fool with other cuts. That turkey will pass muster as well.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 27, 2007)

oh my that is just delicious looking.


----------

